# Oh so many codes



## Airkewld38 (Oct 29, 2021)

My poor little W8 is having more issues. So, temp in car on gauge was messing around. Then the vehicle developed a misfire which I found to be two coils, that I replaced. But my wife has been driving it and I hoped in it today to drive and it's sluggish in a bad way. Checked codes and had some I've never seen in this car and I'm wondering if there's a short somewhere. Here's the list I pulled.



17702 Map controlled thermo short to ground.

16826 EVAP small leak.

16814,16804 Cat codes I knew about.

17843 SAIP relay short to ground.

17943 B2 Cam Adj short with ground.

17935 B1 Cam Adj short with ground.

17461 B2 Exh Cam Adj valve 2 short to ground.

17457 B1 Exh Cam Adj valve 1 short to ground.

18334 Relay for Aux Cool pump short to ground.

17995 Engine mount sol valves short to ground.



Beginning to believe that this little dude is having a power supply issue, maybe the main relay or something I'm missing.


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

Short to ground usually means the power is missing. Short to positive is missing a ground. 

Pick a code that is easy to deal with [ease of getting to the parts for testing]. Usually, with that many codes, it is one problem. Fuse, relay, etc. Should be simple but you must have a good ETM and an understanding how electricity works.


----------

